# electric mirror



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

My electric mirrors do not work. Put a used switch in and the problem is the same. Does anyone have a diagram of the plug so I can check to see if the mirrors work. It's a real pain not to be able to adjust them.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If both are not working, my first thought would be a bad fuse.


----------



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

Fuse is good.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't help you out much further without a model year for your Sentra. You can probably find a downloadable, factory service manual at Nico Club's site. It would have the wiring diagram(s) you need.


----------



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

It's a 2006 4 door Special Edition 1.8. Bought it used, did not check mirror when I bought.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

According to the diagram I found in the FSM at Nico Club's site, 10A fuse #1 supplies the power to the electric mirror switch, so, with the ignition "on," there should be power at the pink wire of the switch harness connector. The ground is a black wire at the same harness connector, so you should have good continuity to ground at that wire. Each mirror motor has three wires to it. The purple/white wire is shared by both motors; it exits the switch and at some point splices to feed each side mirror motor. The LH mirror uses the purple/white wire and the yellow/red wire to adjust the side-to-side movement of the mirror, based on the direction of current flow which is made inside the mirror switch. The purple/white and blue/red wires are used to control the up-and-down movement of the LH mirror, based on the current flow which is made inside the switch.
For the RH mirror, the purple/white and yellow/black wire are used to control the side-to-side movement and the purple/white and blue/black wires are used to control the up-and-down movement.
While anything is possible, I would have a hard time believing that both motors have failed. If you have power and ground at the mirror switch, it's possible that you have a bad used switch. Of course, you can back-probe the harness connector and check for power at the wires mentioned above while working the mirror switch up and down and side to side. If you want the actual diagrams, they are in the "GW" section of the FSM.


----------



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you. It will rain tomorrow but will get my meter and check the power and ground. I know if I get movement by jumping that the motors are good. You would not believe the way this car was maintained. The control under dash was not there and found one in salvage yard and the climate vent control knob would not go to defrost and had to slip the gear to get full movement and then connect the cables. I will not bore you with all the issues but the mirrors are my last task.
Thanks


----------



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

SMJ you are right. I jumped the drivers mirror and got a little movement but did not check the passenger. The switch is bad. I had no power through the switch for drivers up, dn lf rt or on passenger. Ordered a used working switch and will post results.


----------



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

Ok I know it's not the switch. I have only replaced 1 mirror so far. Drivers and it will not operate. Using the wire colors for movement that SMJ gave me I do have power at the switch, and the ground is ok. I tried to jump wires on the plug with no results. I have come to the conclusion that the problem is somewhere between the switch and the mirror. I checked the old mirror using the battery for power and it did not move, used same procedure on the new mirror not installed and got up dn lft and rt. I will be replacing my door speakers in the next 2 weeks and will make sure all wires all wires have continuity and if not will repair the wire. I will know more when I pull the part of the dash off where the switch is mounted and can see how the wires are run and I feel it's a break. Will let you know the exact problem, which wire. I think I will take some pictures and post them where the problem is.


----------



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

*still looking*

I have come to the conclusion that the problem is in the main wiring harness under the dash. Will have to buy a probe to pierce and check the wires. I need to get under there and see where the wires go before going to the door. I think is possibly there. Very hot in FL and a lot of rain. When I eventually find the problem I will let you know.


----------

